# Drucker Kabellos machen



## Exolio (22. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Derzeit sind wir hier am renovieren. Im Zuge dessen ist ein iMac bei uns eingezogen. Nun ist dort, wo dieser steht, aber kein Platz mehr für meinen Drucker.
Ich besitze ein Canon Pixma iP4500.

Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein Druckaufträge Kabellos an diesen zu versenden, so das ich den Drucker woandern im Haus hinstellen kann. Dr. Google spuckte bei sowas immer nur USB Bluetooth-Adapter oder WiFi_Adapter aus.
Nun kam mir die Idee zum Thema "Heimnetzwerk". Allerdings finde ich für sowas keine enstprechende Optionen bei meinem Router (FritzBox 7320). Denn dort wo der Router ist wäre PLtz für den Drucker...

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tips für mich.


----------



## Saji (22. April 2013)

Du brauchst einen Router mit integrierten Print-Server. Diese haben dann einen USB-Anschluss (extra) für Drucker. Laut AVM hat die Fritzbox 7320 USB Anschlüsse,  auch für Drucker. Wie genau das geht kannst du im Handbuch hier http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN_7320.pdf auf Seite 117 unter "USB-Drucker gemeinsam verwenden" nachlesen.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. April 2013)

Und wenn nicht brauchst du einfach nur nen Printserver.
Im Grunde ist das ein Netzwerk zu USB Adapter mit dem du den Drucker ins Netzwerk einbinden kannst und normal an jeden Switch, Router oder Hub anschließt.
Dann kannst du darauf zugreifen wie auf jede Netzwerkressource.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2013)

Wenn es sich um einen Drucker mit Netzwerkanschluss handelt, käme soetwas hier in Frage:
http://www.tkr.de/hardware/zubehoer/longshine-lcs-wa5-45.html

Ansonsten hilft wohl nur der Kauf eines neuen Druckers mit integrierter WLAN-Schnittstelle.
Wir haben einen Zuhause und der läuft super (übrigens auch ein Canon).


----------



## Night2010 (23. April 2013)

Der Drucker hat ja USB und diesen kann man eigenltich am Router anschiessen.

Kann das sein, das der Drucker älter ist? Denn laut Datenbaltt hat der nur einen USB anschluss.
Normal werden neue Drucker mit USB und Netzwerkanschluss (Lan) bestückt.

Die brauchst du nur in deinen Router stecken und fertig.

Guck erst mal ob das mit dem USB klappt bevor du dir einen Adapter kaufst.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2013)

Ähm, korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege - aber das einzige was ein USB-Port am Router normalerweise unterstützt sind Speichermedien
sowie u.U. kompatible Surfsticks. Der Router wüsste ja garnicht, wie er den Drucker behandeln soll, da er über keine Treiber dafür verfügt.


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ähm, korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege - aber das einzige was ein USB-Port am Router normalerweise unterstützt sind Speichermedien
> sowie u.U. kompatible Surfsticks. Der Router wüsste ja garnicht, wie er den Drucker behandeln soll, da er über keine Treiber dafür verfügt.



Brauch er auch nicht. Er leitet die Verbindung nur an die PCs weiter. Quasi USB über Netzwerk.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Brauch er auch nicht. Er leitet die Verbindung nur an die PCs weiter. Quasi USB über Netzwerk.


Wenn das funktioniert ist es super.
Ich kenne das nur dummerweise so von Druckertreibern (z.B. Canon), dass man sich 
meistens keinen Port DIREKT aussuchen kann, sondern stumpf auf dem eigenen USB-Hub gesucht wird.
Von daher konnte ich das zunächst nicht nachvollziehen.

Aber wenn die Druckertreiber des TEs ausdrücklich kompatibel zu USB-Freigaben sind,
wirds wohl keine Probleme geben.

Im schlimmsten Falle hilft vielleicht eine USB-Freigaben Simulation bzw. Emulation, die 
so tut, als wäre sie Bestandteil des System, und nicht nur eine Freigabe auf die zugegriffen wird.
Man darf nicht vergessen: es gibt einen Riesenunterschied zwischen Normal- und Netzwerkdrucker.
Klar kann man Normaldrucker als Netzwerkdrucker freigeben, nur dann hängt der oft an einem
PC mit Netzwerkverbindung und der Computer sorgt für die Kommunikation (in Verbindung mit
den Treibern) zwischen Drucker<->Netzwerk.


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> der oft an einem PC mit Netzwerkverbindung und der Computer sorgt für die Kommunikation (in Verbindung mit
> den Treibern) zwischen Drucker<->Netzwerk.



Genau darum ist dann im Router ein Printserver integriert.  Die Druckaufträge werden gemäß Treiber am PC aufbereitet, per Netzwerk an den Printserver gesendet welcher die Daten dann per USB an den Drucker weiterleitet. So oder so ähnlich zumindest. Ich hab 'nen Brother DCP-375CW, da ist der Printserver schon im Drucker drin und die Verbindung läuft über LAN, oder in meinem Fall, über WLAN. ^^ Ich will es jedenfalls nie mehr anders haben als so im Netzwerk.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2013)

Direkt am pc angeschlossen :/

also das mit usb an 08/15 router würde ich ja gerne mal sehen


----------



## Saji (24. April 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Direkt am pc angeschlossen :/
> 
> also das mit usb an 08/15 router würde ich ja gerne mal sehen



0815 Router haben wohl auch keinen USB Anschluss für Drucker. Da ich aber mit sowas persönlich noch nie zu tun hatte und die Praxis da nur aus Handbüchern kenne folge ich einer alten Weisheit: Wenn man keine Ahnung (mehr) hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. April 2013)

Hm, ok scheint was dran zu sein.http://forum.telekom.de/foren/read/service/dsl-festnetz/speedports/speedport-700er-serie/usb-drucker-einrichten-am-speedport-w723v,510,8970846.html

Wie gesagt, war mir SO nicht geläufig.


----------



## myadictivo (26. April 2013)

werd die tage wohl auch mal testen ob ich den drucker am router betreiben kann.
vorteile lägen auf der hand :
platz am schreibtisch
und jeder könnte vom eigenen pc drauf zugreifen und nicht immer zu mir kommen müssen

schau ich mal. leider ist der drucker schon was älter (deskjet f4224) aber neue fritz!box 7390

ich berichte dann mal  

danke für den thread, auf die idee bin ich von selbst garnicht gekommen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> und jeder könnte vom eigenen pc drauf zugreifen und nicht immer zu mir kommen müssen


drucker im netzwerk freigeben? das wäre immer die erste aktion sobald es mehr als einen druckwilligen im haushalt gibt. und das geht selbst mit seriellen nadeldruckern...


----------



## Saji (30. April 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> drucker im netzwerk freigeben? das wäre immer die erste aktion sobald es mehr als einen druckwilligen im haushalt gibt. und das geht selbst mit seriellen nadeldruckern...



Klar, wenn der Drucker im selben Zimmer steht. Wenn er aber wie bei mir im Flur neben dem Router steht und der nächste PC zwei Räume weiter... naja, da ist der Drucker direkt im Netzwerk schon praktischer, zumal dann der eigentliche PC nicht an sein muss.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Klar, wenn der Drucker im selben Zimmer steht. Wenn er aber wie bei mir im Flur neben dem Router steht und der nächste PC zwei Räume weiter... naja, da ist der Drucker direkt im Netzwerk schon praktischer, zumal dann der eigentliche PC nicht an sein muss.


ohne Frage, aber dem sein Post klang sehr nach: mutti trägt usb stick durch das haus


----------



## Saji (30. April 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ohne Frage, aber dem sein Post klang sehr nach: mutti trägt usb stick durch das haus



Immerhin trägt sie. Meine schreit nur durch die Wohnung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit nem Raspberry Pi als Druckserver?


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> drucker im netzwerk freigeben? das wäre immer die erste aktion sobald es mehr als einen druckwilligen im haushalt gibt. und das geht selbst mit seriellen nadeldruckern...



soweit hatte ich garnicht gedacht ^^ allerdings steht das ding jetzt im flur beim router. damit ist der riesen klotz endlich weg von meinem schreibtisch und war problemlos mit der fritzbox zu verwenden/zugriff freizugeben.


----------

